# Bad Language.



## M12BJN

How to insult, swear and curse in 51 languages! ;D

Disclaimer: Do not read these pages if you are likely to be offended by vulgar, abusive language, blasphemy and explicit sexual references.

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/index.htm


----------



## TTotal

And my favourite restaurant in Southampton is

Kutis (Punjabi) !


----------

